# trinidad lumanecent lizard



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

does anyone have any info in the trinidad LUMINESCENT lizard
i know that the male is the only one the glows
and it absorbs the light through the cells and at night time the little dots glow in the dark


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

never heard of, any pics?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow sounds like a cool lizard! I would love to learn about it too.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

I saw a Mike Osheas Big Advantures TV special on them and he went to where they where supossed to be found and was the first one to get living proof of one so try typing in his name on yahoo or something cause hes got one in captivity.The only one in captivity.Its so cool im glad u brought the subject up.


----------

